# What is your offseason pipedream right now?



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What is your offseason pipe dream right now? We have discussed many ideas lately. Some great ideas will come about in the future I am sure. But for now...

Assume we do not get the #1 or #2 pick, and Oden and Durant are not drafted by us

PRE DRAFT
Portland ends up with the #6 pick
Raef LeFrentz, Dan Dickau and a 2012 1st round pick (should be a low pick) is sent to Utah for Andrei Kirilenko before the draft. Larry Miller fire sale
DRAFT DAY
Several of our 2nd round picks are packaged for a late 1st round pick which we select the best PG available at that time
AFTER JULY MORITORIUM
Zach is traded to Atlanta along with $3 mil cash. Atlanta sends a package to Seattle, Portland receives Lewis and the rights to Atlanta's #11 pick (Post July trade due to Lewis ETO)
Ime is signed with the bi-anual excpetion
Magloire is resigned due to the concern of Joels health


ROSTER
PG Jack, Sergio, Best PG available in the late 1st round
SG Roy, Webster, Jones
SF Lewis, Julian Wright =2007 draft pick from Atlanta, Ime
PF Kirilenko, Al Hortford = 2007 Portland pick, Outlaw
C Aldridge, Magloire, Przybilla

thoughts? (besides put down the pipe)


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

PG: Jack, Sergio
SG: Roy, Jones
SF: Rashard Lewis, Miles (recovered fully and happy)
PF: Aldridge, Outlaw
C: Oden, Przybilla

Yeah, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> PG: Jack, Sergio
> SG: Roy, Jones
> SF: Rashard Lewis, Miles (recovered fully and happy)
> PF: Aldridge, Outlaw
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth. This would comprise the perfect off-season.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Win the lottery, either #1 or #2, and start planning from there.

Until we know (in my pipedream) weather we get Oden or Durant, no point in figuring out the rest. Also, it will take a couple days bedrest just to recover from the party that will have happened on lottery night.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

1. Win the #1 pick. Draft Oden.
2. Acquire Rashard Lewis with the MLE.
3. Convince Aldridge to come off the bench.

PG: Jack/Sergio
SG: Roy/Webster
SF: Lewis/Veteran FA (or Miles, if he's healthy)
PF: Zach/Aldridge
C: Oden/Aldridge/Joel

Still not too strong at the PG spot, but since my pipe dream used up its MLE on Lewis, that would only leave lesser exceptions for a PG, and I'm not excited enough by a player like Blake to include him in this level of pipe dreaming... 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Outside of Getting Oden and Durant, here is my semi-realistic Dream Summer:

Resign Outlaw for 4 years at around 4-5 mill/year
Resign Ime for 2.5 million for 3 years
Let Jamaal Walk, freeing up cap space
Portland ends up with #6, but trades #6, and #24 (bought from Phoenix) for #3
Portland drafts Brandan Wright from North Carolina
In principle, Portland works a sign and trade for Gerald Wallace using Zach, OR Portland sends Zach and Jack to ATL for Josh Smith and fillers
If Jack is traded, Portland signs Telfair to the minimum.

Depth Chart

After Charlotte Trade
PG- Jarrett Jack, Sergio Rodriguez, Dan Dickau
SG- Brandon Roy, Martell Webster, Freddie Jones
SF- Gerald Wallace, Ime Udoka
PF- Brandan Wright, Travis Outlaw, Raef LaFrentz
C- LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Przybilla, Luke Schensher

After Atlanta Trade
PG- Sergio Rodriguez, Sebastian Telfair, Dan Dickau
SG- Brandon Roy, Martell Webster, Freddie Jones
SF- Josh Smith, Ime Udoka
PF- Brandan Wright, Travis Outlaw, Raef LaFrentz
C- LaMarcus Aldridge, Joel Przybilla, Luke Schensher


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> 1. Win the #1 pick. Draft Oden.
> 2. Acquire Rashard Lewis with the MLE.
> 3. Convince Aldridge to come off the bench.
> 
> ...


LMA > Zach, our defense would be so much better with LA in there.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Still not too strong at the PG spot, but since my pipe dream used up its MLE on Lewis, that would only leave lesser exceptions for a PG, and I'm not excited enough by a player like Blake to include him in this level of pipe dreaming...


If we traded Zach for Lewis (pipe dreams should be technically possible...Lewis will never sign for the MLE), then we'd still have the MLE to address another position. And an Oden/Aldridge front line would be rather imposing.

Yes. It is now time to argue the merits of nearly-impossible scenarios.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

1. Draft Oden
2. Trade Zach for Lewis
3. Re-sign Magloire
4. Re-sign Outlaw
5. Trade Jack for Josh Childress

pg- Blake, Freddie, Sergio
sg- Roy, Webster
sf- Lewis, Childress
pf- Aldridge, Outlaw, LaFrentz
c- Magloire, Joel, Oden

The thought with the depth chart is that since you aren't pressuring Oden and Sergio into playing right away they can develop better with proper coaching rather than being forced to play right away. The hopeful future starting lineup of a championship contender would be: Oden, Aldridge, Lewis, Roy, Sergio.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> LMA > Zach, our defense would be so much better with LA in there.


You're probably right, although with Oden in the middle the interior defense should be pretty decent, as it is. Or as it would be.

Offensively, Zach will command double teams at a much higher rate than Aldridge, and those double teams are important because they will open things up for other players. And, given Oden's youth and lack of offensive presence, that ability to draw double teams would be important.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Since it's a pipedream I'll make mine really outrageous..

Secure #1 draft pick in lottery
Draft Oden

Trade Zbo, Jack and 2 2nd rounders for #2 pick + big man fillers (I know that's probably not enough)
Draft Durant

Sign Jason Kapono

Sign Blake as starting PG

Resign IME as backup SF

Resign Outlaw

Dump Dickau

A more reasonable and slightly possible scenario would be drafting Oden and trading for Rashard.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> If we traded Zach for Lewis (pipe dreams should be technically possible...Lewis will never sign for the MLE), then we'd still have the MLE to address another position. And an Oden/Aldridge front line would be rather imposing.


Well, Lewis signing for the MLE *is* technically possible. Very unlikely... probably less likely than winning the #1 pick. But not impossible.

But don't get me wrong... I'm not going to complain if we end up with a Lewis/Aldridge/Oden front line. 

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

1. Get the #1 pick and draft Greg Oden.
2. Trade Zach Randolph and Jarrett Jack for Josh Smith, Speedy Claxton, Solomon Jones, and the Hawks 2nd lottery pick (11th pick)
3. Blazers draft BPA with the 11th pick. 
4. Blazers sign Outlaw to a 3 year 3.5 per year deal.
5. Blazers sign Steve Blake with the remainder of the MLE not spent on Outlaw. 

PG- Rodriguez, Blake, Speedy
SG- Roy, Webster
SF- Josh Smith, Outlaw
PF- Aldridge, Solomon Jones, Outlaw
C- Oden, Przybilla, Jones, Lafrentz

A starting frontline of Oden, Aldridge, and Josh Smith would be the greatest defensively in the league.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

1. Win the lottery and have Philadelphia get the second pick and Altanta get the third pick.
2. Trade the top pick for the 2, 21 and 30
3. Trade the 21, 30, 37, 42 and 52 for the highest pick we could get
4. Hope Philadelphia takes Durant (alter pipe dream slightly if they take Oden), take Oden with the second pick
5. Take Splitter with the other pick (if we get another pick as well somehow, take Fernandez or Belinelli, take the best center available instead of Splitter if Philadelphia takes Oden and we take Durant, keep them overseas for a year or two)
6. Re-sign Udoka for two years with the Bi-Annual Exception
7. Re-sign Outlaw for as cheaply as possible for four or five years (not if Philadelphia takes Oden and we take Durant)
8. Sign Grant Hill to a MLE contract (filled with player options if possible)
9. Trade Miles for anything we can get (convince him to take a medical retirement if that doesn't work)
10. Paul Allen decides to donate to Free Geek the money he saves by being under the Luxury Tax

If you want to talk about a "pipe dream" that doesn't include Oden or Durant (I have a hard time calling that a pipe dream), replace Oden with Hibbert, the rest would be more or less the same (I'd still like another fairly high first round pick to stash overseas)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Pipe Dream huh????

Semi-realistically

Portland wins the 3rd pick, and drafts Brandan Wright.

Portland trades Zach Randolph to Sacramento for Mike Bibby and the Kings pick....(select Nicolas Batum)

Portland trades Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster to Atlanta for Marvin Williams 

Portland buys the 24th pick from Phoenix and selects Marcus Williams

Portland waives or whatevers Darius Miles

Sign 1 or 2 "bigs as insurance to bring the roster to 13-14

End up with 

Bibby/Rodriguez/Dickau
Roy/Jones/Batum
Marvin Williams/Marcus Williams/Batum
Wright/Marvin Williams/Aldridge/LaFrentz
Aldridge/Przybilla/Wright/LaFrentz


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I actually think we could net more for Zach than Bibby and #11.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I actually think we could net more for Zach than Bibby and #11.




I'd be all for that.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

A pure pipedream eh?

Many Portland fans have turned on Zach. Many Indiana fans have turned on Jermaine. Bird decides to retool, and replace Jermaine with local boy Zach.

Jermaine is all of 10 months older than Lewis, and brings a lot more to the table. It doesn't matter who you label as "center" and "power forward" - just put Jermaine and LaMarcus on the floor together and let the other team worry about it!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> If we traded Zach for Lewis (pipe dreams should be technically possible...Lewis will never sign for the MLE), then we'd still have the MLE to address another position. And an Oden/Aldridge front line would be rather imposing.
> 
> Yes. It is now time to argue the merits of nearly-impossible scenarios.


Agreed. And while we're dreaming, we could use that MLE on Bibby...


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazers win the lottery and pick Oden #1. I win the lottery and upgrade my seats to courtside.

My needs are simple.

SB


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

My dream is to get the #1 or #2 pick in the draft. Everything else would then fall into place.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Assume we do not get the #1 or #2 pick, and Oden and Durant are not drafted by us


Sorry, if I'm dreaming, I'm going all the way!

Win the lottery - Draft Oden #1.
Trade #37 + #42 + cash for #24 or #21
Draft Acie Law #21 or #24 (Fernandez second choice)
Draft DJ Strawberry #52 (Go Terps!)
Draft some crazy tall freak from Hungaria #53

Let Magloire walk.
Let Udoka walk.
Resign Outlaw.

Let Dickau walk (I know, but seriously get him out of here).

Trade Zach + Jack + Jones to Atlanta - somehow we end up with Rashard Lewis!

Miles comes back healthy and smiling, but he comes off the bench and he's serious trade bait.

Sign Steve Blake for a piece of the MLE (Go Terps!)

Blake/Rodriguez/Law
Roy/Webster/Strawberry
Lewis/Miles
Aldridge/Outlaw/LaFrentz
Oden/Przybilla

Let's roll!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

my offseason pipedream? i'd settle for "FSN changes their minds and signs a 10 year contract with the blazers".


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> SF Lewis, Julian Wright =2007 draft pick from Atlanta



my guess is j.wright being there at 11 will be a pipe dream in itself.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> my guess is j.wright being there at 11 will be a pipe dream in itself.


http://www.nbadraft.net/

they disagree with you


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Lebron would look good in a Blazer uni . . .


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

1. Portland drafts the best big man available.

2. Portland uses two of their 2nd rounders and cash to move up and grab Rudy Fernandez at the bottom of the 1st round.

3. Portland uses their other 2nd round picks on BPA Euros with no intention of coming over.

4. Portland sends Zach Randolph and Dan Dickau to Team X, Team X sends X to Seattle, Seattle sends Rashard Lewis to Portland.

5. Portland sends Jarrett Jack to Atlanta for Marvin Williams.

6. Portland re-signs Travis Outlaw and Ime Udoka.

7. Portland signs Steve Blake to the MLE.

PG: Blake / Rodriguez / Jones
SG: Roy / Webster / Fernandez
SF: Lewis / Williams / Udoka / Miles
PF: Aldridge / Outlaw / LaFrentz /
C: Przybilla / LottoPick / 

1. Roy
2. Lewis
3. Aldridge
4. Blake
5. Przybilla
6. Outlaw
7. Rodriguez
8. Williams
9. LottoPick
10. Webster
11. Udoka
12. LaFrentz
IA
13. Jones
14. Fernandez
15. Miles

I think that's a well-equipped squad built for the future yet potent enough to compete now. It can also withstand injury pretty well. If Webster doesn't pan out, we could always use Fernandez. If Outlaw's production drops we can use Williams at the 4 and bring in Udoka. It's probably not a squad that could leap to the 6-seed like we all hope, but it would compete for a playoff spot in the west and maybe even make it if everyone's production goes up. 

Best of all, there are a few nice trade pieces on the team that could be paired with Raef or Miles' contracts for a deadline deal.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/
> 
> they disagree with you




http://draftexpress.com/


they don't, not that it matters. that was just my opinion.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I know


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

alright, here is the granddaddy of offseason pipe dreams.

Win #2 pick, draft Oden.

After discovering that he reallly likes pine trees and nature, Vince Carter forces a sign and trade to Portland.

Really missing Nate, R Lewis signs for the midlevel. 

Jack is traded for the #8 pick and we pick Brewer.

Pryzbilla is healthy and back to his defensive form. Zach becomes an average defender. Outlaw and Ime are resigned for peanuts. 

Roy/Sergio
Vince Carter/Ime
Lewis/Brewer
Zach/Aldridge
Oden/Prybilla

We make Phoenix look like the Bricks- with scoring poring in from everywhere. Zach averages 25 points/game with no set plays.

The defense is somewhat porous, but we have a tough second unit filled with defensive stoppers.

Then, in midseason, we trade Zach and our #1 pick, for Kevin Garnett.

The commissioner and the networks decide to televise every remaining Blazer game.

A certain Anonymous Gambler who has bet his house and law practice on the Blazers, getting preseason 1000 to 1 odds, hits it big and buys the Blazers.

Blazers move to San Diego.

Just kidding about that last one.:biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> alright, here is the granddaddy of offseason pipe dreams.
> 
> Win #2 pick, draft Oden.
> 
> ...


Try to keep the plan semi-realistic. I mean...Zach becoming an average defender?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Without one of the top two I dream of a Batum Noah draft. Batum becomes a more defensive McGrady and Noah becomes a 7 foot Kurt Rambis and Oh all we do is give up Miles and 2nd round picks.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay so this fantasy starts out with the blazers getting lucky and grabbing the #3 pick (I don't want to be too unrealistic). As a result Phoenix get's Atlanta's pick at #5. Then we make *Trade #1*

Utah Jazz 
Incoming Players: Francisco Garcia, Ron Artest, Dan Dickau
Outgoing Players: Andrei Kirilenko 

Utah gets rid of a big contract, and takes back a headcase, but he's very productive and if there's anyone who won't get shy from Sloan yelling, it's Artest. They need a shooter, and they get one in Garcia. I think Utah gets involved depending on if their owner gets his ego involved. If the Jazz get bounced from the playoffs because no one can man up T-mac it may leave a stale taste in his mouth. And he'd be saving a TON of money by doing this deal.

Sacramento Kings 
Incoming Players: Zach Randolph, Portland #37 Pick
Outgoing Players: Francisco Garcia, Ron Artest, 1st Round Pick

The kings lose a player in Artest they're desperate to get rid of and has worn out his welcome, Garcia is not that valuable to them, and they get a very productive big to go along with Kevin Martin in Randolph. Losing the pick sucks, but it's just the price they have to pay. 


*Portland Trail Blazers 
Incoming Players: Andrei Kirilenko, 1st Round pick (10) 
Outgoing Players: Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau, #37 Pick

We get a decent draft pick and take part in the whole "buy low/sell high" strategy. Plus if Kirilenko gets back to form he fits our style much more than Randolph, what better player for Travis to learn from with the same body-type? I really think Sloan is a punk and Kirilenko will be good once again, perhaps not as good as his contract, but great for our future. *

At this point we have decided we are a running team for sure, and Sergio is our guy (it's my fantasy not yours). With Zach gone and Kirilenko in (who is in a beast in this offense, on D too) we have the means to play this way, and we still have the #3 and #10 picks. But there's still work to do in order to make this roster more well-rounded.

*Trade #2*

Atlanta Hawks
Incoming Players: Jarrett Jack, 1 POR 2nd Round Pick
Outgoing Players: Josh Childress

They need a PG, Jack is local, steady, and not bad, Chilress could create overcrowding, they can get a better SF at 12 than a PG probably as Conley won't be available.

Philadelphia 76ers
Incoming Players: Josh Childress, #3 Pick (Brandan Wright)
Outgoing Players: Andre Iguodala, #12 Pick, #21 Pick

Perhaps they're infatuated with Wright and think the dropoff in talent from Childress to Iggy justifies the deal, I doubt many of their fans would, but their GM may have other feelings.

*Portland Trail Blazers
Incoming Players: Andre Iguodala, #12 Pick, #21 Pick
Outgoing Players: Jarrett Jack, #3 Pick

We may lose out on talent in this deal, slightly, but with Iggy in an up and down style we'd be very well off, he is close to a star, and I believe the unselfish and versatile stars are the most valuable things in the NBA. Him and Brandon compliment each other perfectly as he moves well without the ball, is one of the best in the NBA at creating steals and running the break, he would be awesome here with Sergio and Kirilenko.*

So we still have the 10, 12, and 21, but we don't really have an open enough roster for all of those picks, and we have frontcourt needs as Aldridge and Kirilenko are really all we've got up there. Phoenix has a high pick at #5, and they really think Noah would fit into their system (this is all spec. and wishful thinking, not facts) so Horford slips to #5, after Milwaukee can't pass up the potential and marketing of Yi. Phoenix takes Horford. Then we make...

*Trade #3*

Phoenix Trades: #5 pick (Al Horford)
Phoenix Receives: #10 pick (Joakim Noah), #12 pick (whatever they'd want), 2nd round pick

Their owner's a cheapskate and they want Noah, pretty simple, they grab another pick in the process to go after someone like Batum.

*Portland Trades: #10, #12 pick, 3 mill cash
Portland Receives: Al Horford*

Horford is the perfect compliment next to Aldridge, tough, physical, and he starts and runs the break really well too. He's very very smart, and good at setting screens and initiating motion when the game's pace is slowed down. He'd start off as a backup to Kirilenko, but would be more than capable and probably be a key player still as a rookie. 

then we'd still have the #21 pick, with which we'd take *Rudy Fernandez *

*then we'd re-sign Travis still, but lose Jamaal and Ime while thanking him for his contributions*

definetely would benefit and has experience in a running team, extremely competetive and hard worker, great chemistry with Sergio, and can find a variety of ways to score, great basketball IQ.

*So overall we traded
Zach Randolph
Dan Dickau
Jarret Jack
#3, 10, 12, and three second rounders

And received
Iguodala 
Kirilenko
Horford 
Fernandez*

All of these guys are young, very smart, very intense tough players (Kiri is in a slump which I believe he'd break out of, let's watch him international play this summer), fit a "culture of winning", are unselfish, play defense excellent (except Fernandez), and are utilized at their best in a running type system. But Iggy and Horford have shown they do well in a half court system and don't just stand around so motion could be implemented, and Fernandez can score in a variety of ways in a half-court system too. Iggy and Kirilenko are masters at creating steals through blocks and steals, and all run the floor extremely well.

*Our roster would be:
Sergio/Roy
Roy/Webster/Fernandez
Iggy/Outlaw
Kirilenko/Horford
Aldridge/Pryzbilla
*
that would be the most fun team to watch in the NBA, without a doubt. Aldridge, Pryzbilla, and Horford would rotate on the other teams bigs, and Aldridge would need to put on some weight, and Horford would have to gain experience, but we could play some really nasty defense with awesome help. Think of all the shot-blockers we'd have in Iggy, Outlaw, Kirlienko, Horford, Aldridge, and Pryzbilla. Every player on that team can finish on the break awesome, they're almost all good defensively. The only weakness is interior defense, which would improve over time, PG experience which would also improve and Roy could help with, and injuries (really only Kirilenko). Kirilenko is not the perfect contract, but he would be very servicable for a couple years, and by the time Horford or Outlaw had (or will) show enough to be good starters he'll be at the end of his deal, and everyone loves expring deals. I would love this team!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Some nice dreams here. I just updated mine after thinking about it. I have a feeling that the part I just added is the biggest pipe dream of all.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> 1. Win the lottery and have Philadelphia get the second pick and Altanta get the third pick.
> 2. Trade the top pick for the 2, 21 and 30
> 3. Trade the 21, 30, 37, 42 and 52 for the highest pick we could get
> 4. Hope Philadelphia takes Durant (alter pipe dream slightly if they take Oden), take Oden with the second pick
> ...



Gambinut's update


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Mine is now updated too....


PRE DRAFT
Portland ends up with the #6 pick
DRAFT DAY
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...550~1017~2795~261~998&teams=16~16~16~16~22~22 Making it the draft day splash KP talked about
Several of our 2nd round picks are packaged for a late 1st round pick which we select the best PG available at that time
AFTER JULY MORITORIUM
Lewis now decides he wnats a ring more than the money and signs with us for the MLE
Ime is signed with the bi-anual excpetion
Magloire is resigned due to the concern of Joels health


ROSTER
PG Jack, Sergio, Best PG available in the late 1st round
SG Roy, Hassell, Jones
SF Lewis, Ime, ?
PF Garnett, Al Hortford 2007 Portland pick, Outlaw
C Aldridge, Magloire, Przybilla


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

pipedream? How about whoever we draft becomes Rookie of the Year!
and the consensus best player of the draft,
and in the league,
and he leads up to an immediate championship,
and another one,
and another one....:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Actually, as a bit of a gamer, I've seen plenty of "Natural 20"'s,
so our 5.3% chance of winning the first pick isn't terrible, 10%
chance if you count the second pick - and I do!

p.s.
and someone buys me the winning powerball lottery ticket:biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

1) Zach is traded with Jack, netting the Blazers Rashard Lewis.

2) Ime is resigned: 3 yrs and $8M

3) Travis is resigned: 3 yrs and $10M

4) Blake takes the remaining MLE

5) Blazers draft Al Horford in round 1, Brandon Rush in Round 2

Lineup----

Blake/Sergio/Dickau
Roy/Webster/Jones
Lewis/Ime/Rush
Horford/Outlaw/LaFrentz
Aldridge/Joel/FA


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm still not giving up hope that we can't miraculously win the lottery and select Oden or Durant.

There's still hope.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Mine is now updated too....
> 
> 
> PRE DRAFT
> ...


Honeslty, I don't see the need to sign JAM to a deal. We would have Aldridge and KG both logging around 35+ minutes a night, then Joel, Horford, and Travis off of the bench. Even if Joel wasn't healthy I would be fine with Al moving over to backup Center for the time being.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

get the #2 pick... take Durant

sign or trade for R.Lewis

trade Zach and Miles (probably have to throw in Webster and a resigned Outlaw) - (pipe dream!) 

keep Jack and Sergio

let Magloire walk... no sign and trade = take back no more salary.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> 1) Zach is traded with Jack, netting the Blazers Rashard Lewis.
> 
> 2) Ime is resigned: 3 yrs and $8M
> 
> ...


I love this offseason, and although it is a pipedream, it is not that far fetched.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

My slightly realistic pipedream is to get either the 1st or 2nd pick. If it happens I'm on the phone the next morning with the Blazers buying season tickets! :yay:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> 1) Zach is traded with Jack, netting the Blazers Rashard Lewis.
> 
> 2) Ime is resigned: 3 yrs and $8M
> 
> ...





ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I love this offseason, and although it is a pipedream, it is not that far fetched.



I would be happy with that if it happens.
The only way I will go along with sending out Jack is if we are guarenteed a PG like Blake will stabilize our young PG's


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK, I am piecing together ideas... trying to be realistic too

PRE DRAFT
Portland ends up with the #6 pick
Atlanta gets to keep their pick and its #3
DRAFT DAY
Atlanta drafts Brandan Wright making Marvin Williams available
Portland then trades JJ + $3 mil cash to Atlanta for Marvin Williams.
With the 6th pick in the draft Portland picks Al Horford PF
Portland obtains a late 1st round pick for a bunch of 2nd rounders and drafts Rudy Fernandez

AFTER JULY MORITORIUM
Lewis is obtained in a S&T for Randolph and Webster in a three team deal with Atlanta.
Ime is resigned with the bi-anual excpetion
Steve Blake is signed as a FA with MLE money
Miles is off the team with a medical exception by the league :gopray:



ROSTER
PG Blake, Sergio, Dickau
SG Roy, Jones, Fernandez
SF Lewis, Outlaw, Ime
PF Marvin Williams, Horford, LeFrentz
C Aldridge, Przybilla, ?

Only thing I hate is we still have Dickau and we need another C


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

my pipedream:

win the lotto: 1, 2 or 3 pick: Oden Durant BA

Sign/trade: R. Lewis

Zbo traded

jack traded

get another 1st rounder: 12 - 24 

drafting great buding euro superstars in the 2nd round!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Portland wins the #1 pick and drafts Greg Oden.

We trade Raef LaFrentz and Dan Dickau to Utah for Andrei Kirilenko. 

Zach Randolph, Jarrett Jack, and Martell Webster to Chicago for Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, and Viktor Khryapa.

Resign Jamaal Magloire.

Our lineup for 2007-2008

PG: Hinrich/Sergio/Duhon
SG: Roy/Gordon/Jones
SF: Kirilenko/Outlaw/Khryapa
PF: Aldridge/Magloire/Oden
C: Oden/Magloire/Przybilla

We'd want to try to pick up a backup power forward through free agency. If Kirilenko doesn't work out, Outlaw gets more minutes. 

The Randolph trade gets him off our books, gets us a solid point guard in Hinrich, a great bench scorer in Gordon, and a good defensive player in Duhon. We also reacquire Viktor. Chicago would do it because they pick up a great lowpost scorer in Randolph to put alongside Ben Wallace and Tyrus Thomas. They lose their backcourt, but they gain Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster. 

A starting lineup of Hinrich, Roy, Kirilenko, Aldridge, and Oden would be insane on defense. 

Then you'd have an insane scoring second unit, with Sergio, Gordon, Outlaw, and Jones.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Bump.

Fantasies can come true.... it can happen to you....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm still not giving up hope that we can't miraculously win the lottery and select Oden or Durant.
> 
> There's still hope.


I always had hope.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I have to think up another offseason plan now. We need a few veterans on this team and a upgrade at SF.


----------

